# Forum > News > Community Chat >  WORKING Fraps crack pls?

## kBlaster

Okaythen, I've searched the forum up and down but every fraps crack wont open, is it something with my pc or are they broken? Only have 8 days before bc to make my exploit vid ~_~

EDIT:: GameCam opens but doesn't work for me..

----------


## WoWLegend

Check out this Thread, its where i got my fraps :lol: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ion-fraps.html

----------


## omgwhokillme

BTW This isnt a warez site.

----------


## Banksey

> BTW This isnt a warez site.


Jesus Christ, Matt says something that has some meaning, And then suddenly everyone says the exact same thing to anyone who is looking for something not to do with WoW directly

----------


## Enfeebleness

Meh, i got a full version, don't remember where i got it, somewhere around the forums i think :P

Maybe it was the link posted above
/lazy2check

----------


## chrisrichardson

Yeah I got the instaler for a full version of Fraps from Limewire - never uploaded a thing to share because I don't know how - if someone would be kind enough to tell me how and where to upload it, I'd be more than happy to do so... no more 30second clips of Fraps! Record for hours! Or, if you find it easier, do a Limewire search. Seriously, someone needs to tell me how to upload stuff  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Check my new thread - I uploaded my Cracked Fraps to a site, and the link is available via my post at:

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/showth...7639#post77639

----------

